
Facebook May Have Built Zuckerberg an Escape Tunnel Nicknamed the 'Panic Chute' - ourmandave
https://gizmodo.com/facebook-may-have-built-mark-zuckerberg-an-escape-tunne-1833142388
======
endofcapital
Some companies (I worked at one) are creating separate floors or entire
buildings for the executive team with steel security doors and high security
locks, walls, etc. And men with hidden AR15s to protect them.

Many of the big name CEOs and COOs have permanent security details, which
means a truck full of men with hidden AR15s following them around.

I'm not sure how much farther this trend goes, but at some point things fall
apart. We can't just pretend the elephant isn't in the room, there are too
many men with rifles standing around this is getting absurd.

